# otocinclus tapirape



## •Cai• (29 Dec 2015)

Hi all, I'm just wondering if anybody has any experience with this variety of otto?
I know they are the smallest of the species. 
I'm keen on compiling some extra info on them as I'd like to try them in my tank. 
Cheers


----------



## xim (29 Dec 2015)

Not sure if that's the species (I can't find any photo of them) 
but I happen to have an inch long Oto cat which is about 
half the size of "regular" ones and looks full-grown. 
The rims of the eyeballs look bright at some angle, not sure why. 
I've found there is no special requirement in keeping it.


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2015)

One of my otos is tiny,
Same size as a female pygmy Cory.
Alas, trying to id them is a tough task.


----------



## •Cai• (29 Dec 2015)

They seem to be a new species after a little digging for myself. 2002 I think. Their names after the tribe they were found next to. Perhaps I should find the closest species that's going to be as small as possible.  Perhaps otocinclus vittatus?


----------



## zozo (30 Dec 2015)

Giving the fish an ID is already somewath troublesome.. The ones i bought were sold as Affinis with the given properties of the Vittatus, looking closer they also more look like Vittatus. Vittatus do not grow much bigger than 30 mm and Affinis next to the different color patern grows to 50 mm acording some databases.. Seems hard to keep them apart when in a younger stage of live.

There are some questions you could ask at the LFS to narrow it down a bit. AFAIK breeding oto in captivity is not easy and most offered are imported wild catch to keep up with the demand. So if the LFS is trustworthy and say it's captive breed it most likely will be Vittatus, they seem to be the easiest to keep and breed in captivity.. If it is wild catch you'll always be in for a surprice when it comes to give young fish a propper ID.

Also if they say it's imported wildcatch, ask how long they are in the shop.. If they say since last week, walk away and don't buy any. Oto's are very sensitive and stop eating due to stress, it's stated that most likely 90% doesn't survive the first weeks after capture and what's left a high percentage dies in the LFS or in home tanks the first weeks. So even if  they are captive breed and there for probably stronger, still if they are fresh arrivals, don't buy them wait a few weeks and go back and buy only the active, eating and strong looking ones. Just to realese the stress a bit off them. Moving them arround a lot in short periodes aint very healthy for them..

Here you see how they are caught in the Oto factory.. 1 scoop 2000 oto's of which only 200 arrive at LFS of which a high percantage dies in home tanks.


----------



## •Cai• (30 Dec 2015)

That % of death rate is shocking. Make me rethink buying them.


----------



## xim (30 Dec 2015)

While the video might make you feel bad, this info might make you feel a bit better.

The place in that video is also shown in Mikolji's Freshwater Natural Aquarium Documentary
(from 11:00 onwards)


The pool dried out in dry season, causing all the fish there to die.
So, although I think it could be done better to increase the survival rate during shipping.
Catching the fish from there was more like rescuing them from the soon-to-be-uninhabitable home.


----------



## xim (30 Dec 2015)

By the way, here is my small Oto with the nose of a regular one on the left edge.


----------



## zozo (30 Dec 2015)

It wasn't my intention to make anyone feel bad, just to point out that you have to be carefull with buying oto's and pay attention to sertain things before you do.  

All tho, me also sometimes doubt myself as self proclaimed animal lover. Tho i do my best to be the best friend my fish ever had, still i promote and finance practices i do not advocate with my hobby. It's a strange mixed feelings. The oto is not the only one for your intrest, there are about 40 mil of 1 wild caught Tetra sp. imported each year and don't ask how. And even more captivated bred goldfish are going over the counter each year. If you only take the goldfish and the age they can reach.. There are already so many goldfish solled if they all where taken care of as should, every citizen on this planet would have a few by now, matter of speaking.  But millions of them go down the drain before they reach the first birthday.

Only thing we can do is, love our hobby, pets and love our children and teach them that animals are not disposable objects.  Many people still fail that part unfortunately..


----------



## xim (30 Dec 2015)

Hey ZOZO, I'm sure it's not your intention. I've been reading your posts and it seems you take care of your fish better than me .

It is just that there are many misunderstanding comments on the video's page.

Yeah, it's a mixed feeling.


----------



## •Cai• (30 Dec 2015)

Cracking pic that @xim mate. Ye there's always a bitter sweet I suppose within hobby. Glad it isn't all sad for the ottos though. Gorgeous fish in my opinion. I've always loved catfish, plecs etc. I'd say Cory cats are my favourite fish.soo much personality.
I'm hoping ottos pull on my heart the same. Just got to let my filter age a little as they like a mature tank don't they?


----------



## zozo (31 Dec 2015)

xim said:


> It is just that there are many misunderstanding comments on the video's page


That's why i don't put energy in reading the youtube comments..  

Indeed Cai, there is and (generaly speaking and not pointing any fingers) as long we run away from it with silly excuses it'l always stay that way. And that's not only with fish, even worse with birds which need to fly instead of sitting on a stick in a cage.. Or unhealthy dog breeds, only because of a population affected with the Carl Lagerfeld Syndrome placing beauty above health. Sorry for the off topics..  Only want to point out that rare fish sp. are probably wild catch and when it comes to oto's the risk of them not surviving it is rather high. The LFS isn't going to tell you only takes yor money and counts it..  Just be a step ahead, with being informed. 

Happy new year..


----------

